# Can anyone beat these prices?



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

I get random calls and emails of companies looking for vendors, I usually say the usual, "yes i'm always interested in more work, send me your contract and pricing guidelines and i'll get back to you"


This is by far the worst, Can anybody find a company looking to pay less?




PRICING GUIDELINE GRASS HEIGHT PRICE
1ft and under $15 
01-2ft $25
2-3ft $35 3ft+ 
Call your State Coordinator


OTHER SERVICES PRICE
Trim Shrubs $10 
Janitorial $15
Winterization $25
Snow Removal $15


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like Good Choice Preservation........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

are they amish?

The only way those numbers work is if it's 1870 and we can graze our cows on the lawn?:yawn:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

The sad thing is.. They probably have people people lined up taking these prices. The ole "we can make up on volume"... :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Stateline said:


> I get random calls and emails of companies looking for vendors, I usually say the usual, "yes i'm always interested in more work, send me your contract and pricing guidelines and i'll get back to you"
> 
> 
> This is by far the worst, Can anybody find a company looking to pay less?
> ...


Tell you what, if anyone wants to work for less than that, I'll send them my work orders........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

looks like Hudrix prices(Safeguard REO)


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Stateline said:


> I get random calls and emails of companies looking for vendors, I usually say the usual, "yes i'm always interested in more work, send me your contract and pricing guidelines and i'll get back to you"
> 
> 
> This is by far the worst, Can anybody find a company looking to pay less?
> ...


Sure work for me and you can keep your teeth ??!! Thos are the worst prices I have EVER seen


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can call whomever sent you those prices, crooks, amateurs, snake oil salesmen, etc, but they are not a legit company.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

since when did Dollar General get in the PP business?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

MHlands....?????


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re*



GaReops said:


> The sad thing is.. They probably have people people lined up taking these prices. The ole "we can make up on volume"... :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


I generally will argue that you can make up a lot in volume, but you gave to at least make some profit on the individual jobs.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

jack125 said:


> looks like Hudrix prices(Safeguard REO)


That's just ridiculous. I'm Safeguard REO and I don't pay my subs anywhere near that low.


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

ontimepres said:


> That's just ridiculous. I'm Safeguard REO and I don't pay my subs anywhere near that low.


 
can you post some Safeguard prices,thanks


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

PRICING GUIDELINE GRASS HEIGHT PRICE
1ft and under $15 
01-2ft $25
2-3ft $35 3ft+ 
Call your State Coordinator


I did once offer to put my goats and horses in a yard that was 22 inches high


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

When I was a kid I wouldn't have even cut any of my neighbors yards for $15. And all I had to do then was walk the mower over. Ha


----------

